# Le-Mans 2006 June 17-18



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I went last year on the Audi UK arranged event to Le Mans which was excellent.
Included in the package:- Entry Ticket, Grandstand Ticket, Audi Campsite with paved roads, so very little dust, Food and Drinks including Beer, 8 Toilets and 12 Showers, so no waiting. 
I have contacted them to see if they are doing the same event this year.
They have informed me that they will know in February. 
Last year my TT was the only one on the Camp site so are their any other owners up for a 5 star trip to Le-Mans.
Only thing not included in Audi's package are the Ferry Tickets.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Do you need a TT ?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Do you need a TT ?


No as I wrote my car was the only TT on the Audi camp site last year, you don't even need an Audi, many who went on the Audi Event took Motorhomes.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Might be up for this, any links to see info about last years event please?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The link to details on last years event

http://www.audi.co.uk/experience/events/lemans/

If you are going to Le-Mans it is worth going with Audi


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I am going to Lemans with about 15 other cars this year.

There will be 30 people in cars ranging from Testarossa to Clio V6 
my boss is having his 645 derestricted and remapped.

I am gonna be taking my TT
and there will be all sorts of Porsches coming along for the jolly.

Will have to arrange some way of meeting up once there


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Would love to come, but can't make it this year.

I'll try and plan better for next year!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

We could well be up for this if it's going ahead


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

This sounds interesting, definatly interested in this.

I'll ask a few guys if they are interested.

But i thought you said beer was included.

Please note that prices do not include:

* Tents or motorhomes/caravans
* Travel to and from Le Mans
* Other meals
* Drinks


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Have been for the last 5 years and unfortunately due to the small matter of getting married on at the start of June, I've not managed to get a pass out for Le Mans this year....

gutted!

Great trip if you can make it. Just look out for the ever zealous Gendarmes.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTej said:


> This sounds interesting, definatly interested in this.
> 
> I'll ask a few guys if they are interested.
> 
> ...


Take it from me that on the Audi campsite both larger and bitter was available free of charge as was all soft drinks.

Off the camp site you had to buy your own drinks and food


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

andya said:


> Have been for the last 5 years and unfortunately due to the small matter of getting married on at the start of June, I've not managed to get a pass out for Le Mans this year....
> 
> gutted!
> 
> Great trip if you can make it. Just look out for the ever zealous Gendarmes.


Delay your honeymoon for a week or so


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Vic, any idea when Audi will confirm if it's going ahead this year?

I was booked to do the London to Brighton Charity Cycle...but it clashes!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NickP said:


> Vic, any idea when Audi will confirm if it's going ahead this year?


I was told by the end of this month, but you know Audi


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Audi have now posted this link http://www.audi.co.uk/experience/events/lemans/

So if you want to go then get in quick


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I have registered interest with Audi so count me as a maybe at this stage, need to get the "pass out" first though.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Vic, any idea when Audi will confirm if it's going ahead this year?
> ...


I had an email from Audi Uk this week confirming that they would be finalising prices this week, so should be soon.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > NickP said:
> ...


Me too, but still nothing as yet!


----------



## ChrisRobs (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi,

Email just arrived with prices : -

Tent Area (7.5m x 5m) includes:
2 People & 1 Car	Â£446.50
Additional Person(s)	Â£199.75
Additional Car(s)	Â£23.50

Chris


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Booked 8)


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I have already booked my trip to Lemans.... didnt know you could book with Audi and so will be looking for someone to sneak me into the audi area.....

Whos gonna hook me up.... ?

Regardless of whether i am succesful sneaking in.. we must all meet up in Le Mans.....

Regards

James


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I am now booked up glad to see I won't be the only TT on the Audi Camp site this year.


----------



## ChrisRobs (Nov 21, 2004)

Booked as well, cannot wait for run down to LeMans in my Roadster I am collecting next week.    

Just hope it is good weather for the weekend.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am on the Friday 7.40am P&O Sailing - Dover Calais if any one wants to meet up on the ferry and drive down together.

For all those who have not been to LeMans with Audi you will not be disappointed.

Roll on the 16th June


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm a little later 13.15 crossing....


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Just got the conformation, we are on our way to Lemans.
Donâ€™t know what ferry we are catching yet but I will let you know if anyone wants to travel down together. Only got half the chance of getting lost?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Just got the conformation, we are on our way to Lemans.
> Donâ€™t know what ferry we are catching yet but I will let you know if anyone wants to travel down together. Only got half the chance of getting lost?


No chance of getting lost just follow one of the other 50000 GB plated cars

See you there if not before.

Seems like there are more going to this than to the SURREY meet


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Me and a mate are planning a trip around Northern France on our bikes, timed to include Le Mans.

Can we join this meet on our bikes?

TThriller


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TThriller said:


> Me and a mate are planning a trip around Northern France on our bikes, timed to include Le Mans.
> 
> Can we join this meet on our bikes?
> 
> TThriller


Not Sure as it's run by Audi UK, last year you need to get passes to get in and out of their camp site


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

My mate has just decided he doesnt want to go to Le Mans on two wheels this year after all [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

And I was really looking forward to this too    

So, "Plan B". A run down there in the TT :!: I have a reserve interest in the Audi camp site, but can't rely on that materialising.

1) Would anyone going there and camping under their own arrangements like to meet up?

2) Any help with suggestions as to where to camp and what the best ferry deals are on offer would be much appreciated.

Cheers

TThriller


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TThriller said:


> My mate has just decided he doesnt want to go to Le Mans on two wheels this year after all [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> And I was really looking forward to this too
> 
> ...


I booked with Audi last year in mid May and was put on a reserve list but in the end Audi managed to get another 50 grandstand tickets which seems to be the major factor on how many can go as the Audi camp site was only half full. So there is still hope with Audi.

The majority of the ferry companies seem to have some good deals on at the moment but as 50000 Brits go to LeMans each year they could well be fully booked by now for the most social sailing times. Also remember that the World Cup is on.

Camping at LeMans campsites is more than likly fully booked by now but try this web-site www.lemans.org

Hope all works out m8 and hope to see you there.

Vic


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers

I have the ferry booked (Dover 12:15 on 16th and Calais 12:45 on 19th), so that's one major item off the list.

Still hopefull Audi can come through in the end. Otherwise it loks like I'll be "winging it" when it comes to getting a pitch to camp on. Suggestions please on which ones are handy to the Audi site? The problem with trying to book a separate site now is that they want payment up front, which would become redundant if Audi shine...

Fraser (Yogibear) is has been very helpfull with encouragement and practical assistance. Cheers Fraser [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] He has similar ferry times to us so we'll at least be travelling down together from the West Midlands.

So we're getting there 

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Update

Everything is sorted now, so Le Mans here we come!!!

TThriller


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I am heading down also, but the 2 other cars I am convoying with are Boxters and we got our tickets through the Porsche club, so will be camping over there!

Would be good to meet some fellow TTOC members while I am there though! 8.30ish ferry i think, so will keep my eyes open!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TThriller said:


> Update
> 
> Everything is sorted now, so Le Mans here we come!!!
> 
> TThriller


Glad for you mate see you there.

Passes have now arrived from Audi


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ttvic said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Update
> ...


Yep: see you there, with Yogibear :lol:

And our passes have arrived too.

Dave


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Does anyone have a picture of the Mk2 TT at Le-Mans they can email to me.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ttvic said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Mk2 TT at Le-Mans they can email to me.


Got pic of one with flashing blue lights on the top 

PM me your email address Vic

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Vic i dont know how the icman got this close but follow the link

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64698

Fraser
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Vic i dont know how the icman got this close


As he's posted someone else's pics, I'm not sure he did 

Here is one of mine:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks Clive

I think Mark is looking on doing a article in absolutte

pity no one has the Mk2 actually leading the warm up lap.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ttvic said:


> Thanks Clive
> 
> I think Mark is looking on doing a article in absolutte
> 
> pity no one has the Mk2 actually leading the warm up lap.


I have...

TThriller


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TThriller said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Clive
> ...


Like this?










Now, if someone can just Photoshop the fence and the numpty in the blue hat out, we're sorted


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

clived said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Vic i dont know how the icman got this close
> ...


So how did you get that close i tried via various means to get to see it but not with your skill-- me thinks
Fraser [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh, you mean like that!

No, but have one like this with the Mk2 leading....










And this...










Like you, the catch fencing got in the way all to often: you'll just have to imagine the posse coming up behind...

Dave


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

YOGIBEAR said:


> So how did you get that close i tried via various means to get to see it but not with your skill-- me thinks
> Fraser [smiley=huh2.gif]


One word Fraser - Friday


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

clived said:


> YOGIBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > So how did you get that close i tried via various means to get to see it but not with your skill-- me thinks
> ...


Well Fraser, it looks like a Thursday ferry crossing for us next year then...

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i think you could be right

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

From the feed back I got the other night there could be a fair few on the Audi camp site next year.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> From the feed back I got the other night there could be a fair few on the Audi camp site next year.


Count me in


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > From the feed back I got the other night there could be a fair few on the Audi camp site next year.
> ...


Bought my tent this weekend!


----------

